# Bag snatching in the Algarve



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

There have been 4 cases of bag snatching by young men on scooters close to the campsite in Olhão, in a very short time.

If you are in the area please take care. You have little chance of stopping them once they have their hands on your bag!!!

The Snail


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I think this can happen in many places and is not new
Spain, Italy and South of France come to mind.

We're always very careful and have been for many years.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

thesnail said:


> There have been 4 cases of bag snatching by young men on scooters


Right oh, I'd be booking my trip now but the old bag won't go! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Drummer said:


> thesnail said:
> 
> 
> > There have been 4 cases of bag snatching by young men on scooters
> ...


Best thing to do is drive down to this spot and loiter around till one of the bag snatchers turns up. You may be lucky.


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Drummer said:
> 
> 
> > thesnail said:
> ...


Nooooo ... I've tried it! :roll:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Just been watching the Travell channel about Cape Town & it happens there

Sisters in Auckland & they have had a spate of it

Perhaps the authourities should check where peolpe are travelling to Then they may catch the theives at the airporst as they change countries.
Should be esay to pick them out if they take a scooter with them


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*more thoughts on bag snatching*

I made 3 mistakes this time, so bag was snatched. Thought it worthwhile to mention them,

1. I carried my bag with all my goods in it making it a good easy target tp steal. Now my hubs carries stuff in lots of different pockets.

2. I left my bag uncovered in my bike basket, I usually cover it with a T shirt/cardi but missed that this time!

3 I cycled on in front of hubs, who is usually only 5 yds behind me.

 This has made me feel so awful, I can´t sleep etc, so PLEASE take all the precautions you can, don´t make it easy for the scroats!!!
Mrs Snail


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

So far I have been extremely fortunate in as much as I have never had my hand bag snatched. My only near miss was being accosted by a 3 badge F all stoker many years ago. :?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi thesnail,

Really sorry to read about this, and thanks for the warning, we can and do get complacent at times, and reading about your problems will help keep people to stay alert to these kind of things.

These experiences can be so upsetting, time will heal, soon it will be distant memory, but try and remember the things you feel you did wrong, that way at least you should prevent it happing again.

Don't be too down on yourself, sadly these things happen all to often these days, again sorry to hear about this.

MHS...Rob


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: more thoughts on bag snatching*



thesnail said:


> ......... This has made me feel so awful, I can´t sleep etc, so PLEASE take all the precautions you can, don´t make it easy for the scroats!!!
> Mrs Snail


I am very sorry to hear of your personal experience which must have been devastating.
My previous post was in no way intended to trivialise your experience but to highlight the need, which you stress to be on guard in many places. It is the very fact that it is now so widespread that leads us all to drop our guard occasionally.


----------



## 93469 (May 1, 2005)

For sure, bag snatching etc can occur anywhere, but it would be very useful to know of specific/current threats like this if travelling there - e.g. if someone did a search for that place name this would presumably come up.

Maybe there is scope for some kind of 'alerts/warnings' area on this site where such could be posted for awareness - general and specific - places where there are particular problems or where cetain types of robbery occur.

Just a thought.

I'm sorry you were robbed and disappointed that the thread turned into a joke.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*MORE TROUBLE IN THE ALGARVE AT ALHAÕ*

We have been here at Camping Olhaõ for 3 weeks, already there have been 7 robberies from persons or from ´vans. 2 caravans were burgled last Friday evening. You do expect to be safer on a site than free camping, but it seems not so here at this time. :!:

Please let people know and remind them to be more vigilant then usual.

The Snails


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

I´m sorry to hear what has happened to you... we are on camping Olhaõ too and had heard about the burglaries but not the bag snatching.......


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Bag snatch etc*

Sorry to hear of your trouble.
When we are on holiday in S of F I carry important documents etc in a pouch under my shirt. I look like that character in 'Alien' ( or Anne Widdicomb) with a huge bump in the middle of my chest...never had any problems up to now, had alot of funny looks though.

Texas


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

My point was that this is not only the Algarve but anywhere
On a small site in Austria (Zell im Zilltertal) One of the seasonal campers asked why we always locked the van door when both of us went out.

He understood when I said that the pervious site had spaces for 1500 units on And it was better to get used to locking tha van up than leaving it open

We both carry a small amount of money just in case
I also carry mt camera with the strap round my neck & the camers under a coat. Like Texas I have a funny bump


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guy's 

Pre motorhoming, we had ALL our gear stolen from our hire car in Spain ex Alicante Airport........Duplicate keys were used !!!
We were left with only the clothes we were wearing....
Cheques valued £1800 were used in London five hours later ( thankfully we had cancelled them) our bank wanted £160 to transfer funds....... So we enjoyed most of our holiday nude at our rented villa  


Pusser.....Best just let you're wife carry your handbag 

Geoff_2


----------

